# Hutch size



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the opportunity to take my boy in for bonding with a female french lop at a local rescue some time in the holidays. I am really hoping to find him a friend.

I am unsure of my boys breed, but he is roughly 2kg. What size hutch will I need if I do manage to bond him with the french lop (currently a baby but I know these get big!)

They are indoor rabbits but will have regular access to an outdoor run and if they bond they will have full run of my living room most of the time! Just wondering for sleeping quarters 

Martha x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what about a 42" dog crate with some run pannels around it for when you arent around?

failing that a minimum of a 6 x 2 ft hutch, i have 2 frenchies, they are big chunky monkeys :lol:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a 6x2 at the mo so if it goes well I could go with that until I could get something bigger, the dog crate sounds a good idea actually, never thought of that!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah 6 by 2 minimum...or the dog crate. Or a shed/wendy house maybe? There are q a few on ebay under £100 at the mo on ebay! I have two mini lops in an 8' 6' shed...though they may end up sharing that soon


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know bernie has a really good dog crate and run pannel set up for her german lop at the moment, im sure she wont mind me stealing a picture to show you


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i know bernie has a really good dog crate and run pannel set up for her german lop at the moment, im sure she wont mind me stealing a picture to show you


omg that looks so bare now 
That pic was taken mins after it was first set up, now it is filled with toys :tongue_smilie:

(Just for reference that is a 48" dog crate with a 3.6kg German lop in it )


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> omg that looks so bare now
> That pic was taken mins after it was first set up, now it is filled with toys :tongue_smilie:
> 
> (Just for reference that is a 48" dog crate with a 3.6kg German lop in it )


thats what i ment, mind full of other stuff atm


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

6x2 is too small for frenchies  a wendy house/shed would be the best.

Seen some amazing conversions, they can look so pretty in your garden and often cheaper than hucthes


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

6 x 2 is absolutly fine as a base for house rabbits, even if one is a frenchie, how on earth do you expect some one to fit a shed inside their house


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> 6 x 2 is absolutly fine as a base for house rabbits, even if one is a frenchie, how on earth do you expect some one to fit a shed inside their house


lol i skim read and didnt realise they were house buns! Someone had mentioned sheds so thought it was an outside set up!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would go for the bigger one of these Trixie Outdoor Metal Run - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Runs at zooplus or if your worried about height, this run, Kerbl Pet Shed for Bunnies & Fowl at zooplus.

you can easily move them indoors or outdoors if the weathers good


----------

